# Members from Government agencies



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Out of curiousity - Do you think we have HT members that are from the alphabet soup government agencies? I'm not counting regular Military in this - but the Department of Homeland Security, Social Security, or state government - Department of Transportations, etc.


Now do you think they are just working smucks that happen to work at those agencies, or do you think there are some here with infiltration/information collection reasons for being here?


I know of one that has been here but not in a long time. I have some idea of what he does (PM's are great thing), but nothing specific - and he was just here as a person, but knew things.

What do you think? Espcially since in the other thread about hard-core preppers not being here so much (and I know, they're planting the garden).


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

There are, and some have openly admitted it, but they also insist that they are here for the same reasons we are. Personally, I'm inclined to believe them.

People are people regardless of their employer, and all people have the same basic needs, and sharing those needs some of them will feel the need to be prepared for what may come.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I work for a government agency, and I'm here because I like homesteady things.  It has nothing to do with my job, really.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

I'd bet there's at least one regular here that is being paid (part of his/her job) to monitor the site. Just sayin'...


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I work for the USDA/ARS if that counts. I don't agree with all the things that the government does. I'm glad I don't work for a regulatory agency, I probably couldn't do what they wanted me to.

EasyDay,

They wouldn't have someone monitor it, they would do it electronically with key words.

Bob


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me that they are monitoring every site that has anything to do with prepping, whether electronically or using people. Anytime key words pop up they have people to monitor them. I'm sure that some come to learn because they KNOW what's coming down the road. Information the average person may not have access to.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I live in a sparely populated area. I happen to know a person who is in the DHS. The person didnt say much, but they what they saw inside DHS lead the person to study many conspiracy theories. The person believes most of them and a few I never heard of. Which was a bit freaky honestly. 

That said, whether it is people on the forum, or some other means of tracking the site I have little doubt it is happening. Everything else is being tracked, so this place is as well. I dont let it change what I do or say though.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I know some who are here and not because they were told to be here. You would be surprised at the number of preppers who work for the government.

On another note, just got back from defcon (http://defcon.org) in Vegas and spent some time with one person from this board (not government). He introduced me to some other folks. It was kind of strange being at a hacker conference and talking about drought and the price of hay. One of the people has been playing with hacking planters (newer ones with electronic controls). That has gotten me thinking I want to look into farm equipment and their control systems. Large heavy equipment that moves coupled with and dependent on GPS and computer controls and now coming with wifi and bluetooth.... what could go wrong?

I wouldn't get overly concerned about .gov on here. Unless you are a Timothy McVeigh type, they don't really care about us and our preps. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, they do monitor sites such as this one, but not with a lot of real time human monitors. It's done more or less automatically with keywords and various kinds of pattern analysis. The only time a real person becomes involved is when something that might be potentially interesting gets kicked out by the automatic monitoring. Even then it may not get looked at for a long time.

A very big part of the Internet is surveiled like this. Automatically by computers. What they are looking for isn't hard to determine, but what they find (or think they have found) is anyone's guess.

It takes a sophisticated user to remain truly anonymous and being able to do so is a big flare in itself that will eventually draw attention.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I would think there are some. Some probably just like the site for personal use. I wouldnt doubt that there are probably some keeping an eye on trends, people, ideas.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

That's what they invented Carnivore(and probably a few other programs) for. Computers can scan the internet looking for key words and combinations of key words and flag anything they find. Anything flagged gets a look from a person.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It was several years ago that I read in a forum that the government was monitoring and looking for key words. I don't recall what forum or what the key words were, but several people on the forum decided to post everything with at least one or two of the key words. Someone was suggesting everyone use the key words and it would mess up .gov monitoring system. Not being a joiner I didn't participate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Their pattern analysis is a lot better than that. They can filter out the ones who are simply "making a statement."


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, I believe that they are snooping. Very sad personally. I view this as a subliminal form of controlling the masses via instilling a sense of intimidation that group that is freely out in the open and accepts as a condition of the owner of this board (an American Hero- in my mind no less) to be governed by the owner and his agents (mod's) is a threat to the people. Please note the reality is that the people are the government as such it would seem from that it would be hard for the citizens to be a threat to them self But now over time it has become the government vs the citizens --this is a wrong view point form my way of thinking. It is the responsibility of the people to control the government and not the job of the government to control the people.

This may be the results of apathy of the people who stopped being invoked via voting or attending meetings or avoiding political discussions. Like children who need parents to monitor behavior when neglected the children often fail to be responsible. We as the parents to our government leaders --we have led them astray by being neglectful citizens. Just as children will rebel when the parents get their act together perhaps the government leader have enjoyed their wayward freedom from not being monitored and it has now been a seen as a battle to them. We should have been on guard and watchful of those we have entrusted to handle our business--our government. 

We, the citizens should have been as involved with government as the government is now involved with our lives today. If we had then I personally doubt that they would be involved with monitoring us today.

I am not a threat I am a voter if some government agency is viewing me as a threat simply because I vote and take my role as a citizen as I was taught in my history books.

.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, I assume that occasionally there is a person paid by the government here to "look us over". I assume they would be assigned to do so because we tripped too many keywords that week, or some such trigger. Do I think there is someone that has been assigned to "watch" us regularly, no. Do I think some of our HT members might be government employees that "know" more then the average HT'er about what's going on in the government...yes. Government employees are people too....some can ever be "good people"


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

If you live in or near a government town and want a decent job, guess where you are going to work? Working for the government does not necessarily make you a bad person. I get tired of witch hunts real quick. 

SBJ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

SBJ - you may not like it, but my question is reasonable considering the comments about not posting due to the government on the other thread.

It happens -


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I think we have both---government workers who are posers getting info and intel about us and prepper people who just so happen to work for the government. 

If they never go to the Goat Forum, then you know they are just spying...  

I'm not sure that the govenment cares about us individually but perhaps are wondering just how many people prepare for disaster and have certain mindsets. I bet they also go to survivalblog and other places as well. I could see many governemnt entities thinking that those particular websites have many dissidents.

I am a teacher. Most of you would think that I am a democrat, that I believe that the government should take care of everyone, and that I vote for Obama. You would be wrong on all of those assumptions. 

I'll also bet that not every teen who cooks fries at Chick-Fil-A is a Christian. 

So I think we have both types of governments workers who are part of HT.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> SBJ - you may not like it, but my question is reasonable considering the comments about not posting due to the government on the other thread.
> 
> It happens -


Yep, sometimes I refrain from posting about some stuff for that reason.
But then, sometimes I post. I am sure "they" know all they need to know about each one of us already. A little bit more info wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I work for Forests, Lands and Natural Resources in BC. I am on just for my own interests


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I think people worry about the government snooping a little more than they should (when it comes to the net). Using the advanced search function on Google is more than enough to find anything posted on the web.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

InvalidID said:


> I think people worry about the government snooping a little more than they should (when it comes to the net). Using the advanced search function on Google is more than enough to find anything posted on the web.


I agree, while I find it a very bad sign such things are happening, i dont let it change what I do or say.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's a link to the list or words.

I don't think it leaves much room for discussion, honestly 


100 Words That Will Put You on the Homeland Security Online Watch List | We Wit It LA - What's new in LA life, food, fitness, fun and dating!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Having been taught that No one can truly intimadate you till YOU empower them has encouraged me to know my personal responsibilities. We, as individuals must always be careful as to who we empower. This is where voting is important. Attend open houses for person running for office, before you use the mailings for those running as fire starters READ them. Call them ask them anything that matters to you. Remember they should represent you not resent you.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

My Government is my friend, they will take care of me.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> My Government is my friend, they will take care of me.


Yes comrade they will, most likely in a cell or a box. :hrm:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I know that information compiled by advertisers is widely distributed to other advertisers, research companies, statistic compilation companies, communication companies, banks, credit card companies, manufacturers, politcal parties etc. so I presume a lot also goes to the different government departments and that all of our information is accessible to someone. This site has a lot of advertisers - some of which could be under surveillance just because of what they are advertising - so I am fairly confident that someone, somewhere is monitoring.

I live in Canada. A couple of years ago I had a pacemaker installed. Imagine my surprise when I had to sign a waiver from and for the US Homeland Security department which allowed them to monitor my pacemaker transmissions. The pacemaker was made in the US and primary monitoring takes place in Chicago (over the telephone) and is then forwarded to my cardiologist in Canada. What are they monitoring? That my heart leaps quite a bit when Antonio Banderas is on my TV screen? That it races when I have to give my cat a pill?
Perhaps there are secondary messages being sent along with the heart's electronic impulses?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

||Downhome|| said:


> Yes comrade they will, most likely in a cell or a box. :hrm:


My Government exists to protect me, and to look out for my best interest, I love my government, and trust them completely. After all they have done a great job for me for the last 65 years. I expect no change in the next 15/20 years.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

well, ive said it before i work for a government agency. not of the US government. i am Canadian, i am a reserve officer with the Royal Canadian Navy and work for the government of my province. im here because i enjoy it here, period.


dean


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Bomb
vest
hijack
suicide
jihad


I suspect they might be monitoring this site as we speak.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

you don't need to be a (members or sign in) to read our blogs.
advertisers, research companies, statistic compilation do use programs to get info off blogs.

Anything that we put on the net is really open.

:lock::duel:


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

My Dw posts here sometimes, she works for DECA [a part of DOD].


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I was headed for town when my wife called to tell me I'd forgotten the DETONATORS, oops.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I work for the Dept of the Army, now in Lessonâs Learned, but previously I was an Inter-agency coordinator for a major command doing coordination for âalphabetâ organizations for mutual training and education opportunities. I worked primarily with DoS, DEA, FBI, NSA and one time CIA; it was part of what the Army calls the âComprehensive Approachâ to Counter Insurgency/Stability Operations. 

I seriously doubt that anybody in .GOV is actively monitoring this site; it would be by computer using a multiple key word search, then when they get a hit on a pattern they could vector in and monitor more closely. After all this is just a preparedness forum on a Homesteader board, there are way more serious threats for them to monitor actively such as white supremacy sites and sites dedicated to terrorist recruitment etc. that actually have a history of producing genuine threats. 

.GOV would very quickly reach information overload trying to monitor every board that âmayâ get an occasional semi-credible threat posted. Too many forums, blogs, tweets, Facebook pages, etc. and they just donât have the resources. 

Chuck


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

how about used to be gov leo. had to walk away after being asked to break the law to protect the powers that be. if the other agency's are as inept as the one I belonged to we don't have much to worry about.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well Angie I dont work for the Government but I do work for the LAC. Law Abiding Citizen !


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

Im curious... do we have any oath keepers here???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the information being offered here, especially about from former alphabet people.

rancher1913 - sorry it got to be where you had to walk away, glad you did.

Chuck R - interesting information - thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

silverseeds said:


> Im curious... do we have any oath keepers here???


Yes, a few. It's come up in discussions on the board a few times, mostly in politics forum.

.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Out of curiousity - Do you think we have HT members that are from the alphabet soup government agencies? I'm not counting regular Military in this - but the Department of Homeland Security, Social Security, or state government - Department of Transportations, etc.
> 
> 
> Now do you think they are just working smucks that happen to work at those agencies, or do you think there are some here with infiltration/information collection reasons for being here?
> ...


I would say their are most certainly members of the government that troll this site as well as many others.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Sometimes I like to pretend that I am significant or important enough that someone in the government might want to keep an eye on me.

Then, I come back to reality.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

My husband is a federal officer with Homeland Security. I am the prepper he doesn't like the clutter. I hate the government otherwise. Ask my husband how he feels bout flying with me. If a rule doesn't make sense I will argue it tooth and nail until there is a reasonable explanation. My husband is a rule follower and never asks questions. He thinks the gov will take care of things, I don't trust them at all. Yet I'm the democrats and he's the republican. Tell me that makes sense!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Out of curiousity - Do you think we have HT members that are from the alphabet soup government agencies? I'm not counting regular Military in this - but the Department of Homeland Security, Social Security, or state government - Department of Transportations, etc.
> 
> 
> Now do you think they are just working smucks that happen to work at those agencies, or do you think there are some here with infiltration/information collection reasons for being here?
> ...


All internet traffic has been being monitored from the hubs since 1997 using data packet sniffing programs which doesn't leave visible IP footprints. 


Carnivore (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Narus (company) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think that the government is so corrupt that it misses most of the stuff that happens on the internet of questionable motives.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

If you are insanely paranoid, you'd probably not even use the internet. However, if you're just regularly paranoid, I suggest using TOR. With just little practice, you can always appear to be in the same place, no matter where you really are. Some sites I go to, I go through an IP that appears to be in Rosedale Cemetary, Los Angeles.


----------



## ketthes (Jul 31, 2012)

Geeze - I don't know if I dare speak up now or not!!

I am one of them evil government workers bent on destroying the lives of the taxpayers. 

Well, no, actually I'm an ordinary taxpaying citizen, trying to raise my family and pay my bills like anybody else, who happens to earn my paycheck from the state of Minnesota. I WISH they'd let me surf the internet while at work...unfortunately I am limited to my lunch hour and even then they monitor closely which sites I view! I swear half the internet is blocked, so I mostly just read the news.

I work in the environmental protection field, my focus is municipal wastewater. But please trust me when I say that my joining here is purely for my own, personal aspirations of self sufficiency and living more closely with nature! I might log in during my lunch hour some days, though, so if any admin or mod that can see IP's notices a state gov IP, it's only me talking about my chickens and tomatoes!!

At least in my little area, nobody is getting paid to monitor anything.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

ketthes said:


> Geeze - I don't know if I dare speak up now or not!!
> 
> I am one of them evil government workers bent on destroying the lives of the taxpayers.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow. Are we twins? I'll fess up. I work for the provincial government, also in the environmental field. I can't speak for the U.S., but in my workplace, many (many) sites are blocked, and I don't even have "admin" privelages on my computer, so I can't download any programs. I am definitely more watched than a watcher.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

The alphabet soup groups are certainly looking at all sites such as this and especially some sites of radical intent. 

Becareful what you post is always a good thought to keep in mind. :whistlin:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Chuck R. said:


> I work for the Dept of the Army, now in Lessonâs Learned, but previously I was an Inter-agency coordinator for a major command doing coordination for âalphabetâ organizations for mutual training and education opportunities. I worked primarily with DoS, DEA, FBI, NSA and one time CIA; it was part of what the Army calls the âComprehensive Approachâ to Counter Insurgency/Stability Operations.
> 
> I seriously doubt that anybody in .GOV is actively monitoring this site; it would be by computer using a multiple key word search, then when they get a hit on a pattern they could vector in and monitor more closely. After all this is just a preparedness forum on a Homesteader board, there are way more serious threats for them to monitor actively such as white supremacy sites and sites dedicated to terrorist recruitment etc. that actually have a history of producing genuine threats.
> 
> ...


But advertisers are monitoring this board and targeting us for their business. This is not new but the information they collect is not as "secure" and "private" as they would have you believe. It is like having big corporate brother watching all the time. Three years ago I looked up real estate prices in an area and ever since then I get all sorts of advertising for that area. I never requested it. Advertisers sell information that they collect.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Not sure if you consider military, but DH works for AFR Headquarters in security.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Out of curiousity - Do you think we have HT members that are from the alphabet soup government agencies? I'm not counting regular Military in this - but the Department of Homeland Security, Social Security, or state government - Department of Transportations, etc.
> 
> 
> Now do you think they are just working smucks that happen to work at those agencies, or do you think there are some here with infiltration/information collection reasons for being here?
> ...


You asked two questions. 
Yes
And Yes.
I think most walls have ears now a days.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

emdeengee said:


> But advertisers are monitoring this board and targeting us for their business. This is not new but the information they collect is not as "secure" and "private" as they would have you believe. It is like having big corporate brother watching all the time. Three years ago I looked up real estate prices in an area and ever since then I get all sorts of advertising for that area. I never requested it. Advertisers sell information that they collect.


Of course the technology exists to collect data for either commercial or surveillance use, but that wasnât the question which dealt with active monitoring by .GOV. Again, there are many, many, more prime candidate sites/blogs/forums than âHomesteading Todayâ. 

The Government simply doesnât have the resources to actively monitor every board where something âmight beâ written. For every credible threat, there are probably a million more harmless chest-thumping âthreat-likeâ posts made which are just irate citizens blowing off steam. And thatâs just during prime tax season. IF .GOV took every one semi-seriously theyâd be overwhelmed, they just donât have the capacity to analyze it all to separate wheat from chaff. So computers handle the rough work, and a human being steps in when it makes âthe cutâ to actually look at context, situation etc. 

What folks might want to think about is that with the knowledge that such computer monitoring is happening, why would you consider anything posted on a public forum to be âprivateâ. 

If you want to feel you're important enough to be monitored, have at it, but donât be too let down IF you post some silly crap and nobody shows up at your door. 

Chuck


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Chuck R. said:


> Of course the technology exists to collect data for either commercial or surveillance use, but that wasnât the question which dealt with active monitoring by .GOV. Again, there are many, many, more prime candidate sites/blogs/forums than âHomesteading Todayâ.
> 
> The Government simply doesnât have the resources to actively monitor every board where something âmight beâ written. For every credible threat, there are probably a million more harmless chest-thumping âthreat-likeâ posts made which are just irate citizens blowing off steam. And thatâs just during prime tax season. IF .GOV took every one semi-seriously theyâd be overwhelmed, they just donât have the capacity to analyze it all to separate wheat from chaff. So computers handle the rough work, and a human being steps in when it makes âthe cutâ to actually look at context, situation etc.
> 
> ...


I suspect you might be an agent for one of those previously unknown alphabet agencies that wants to give us a false sense of security. You know, sometimes it really is a conspiracy!


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

deaconjim said:


> I suspect you might be an agent for one of those previously unknown alphabet agencies that wants to give us a false sense of security. You know, sometimes it really is a conspiracy!


BUSTED!

Now Iâll have to go to an alternate, even deeper cover screen name.

Hopefully my boss at the ISA (Internet Surveillance Agency, a sub-agency of the NSA, not as well paid, but a more lax dress code) doesnât find out. Iâll be busted back down to Cooking and Gardening Forum surveillance. 

Chuck er, I mean Fred.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Chuck R. said:


> Of course the technology exists to collect data for either commercial or surveillance use, but that wasnât the question which dealt with active monitoring by .GOV. Again, there are many, many, more prime candidate sites/blogs/forums than âHomesteading Todayâ.
> 
> The Government simply doesnât have the resources to actively monitor every board where something âmight beâ written. For every credible threat, there are probably a million more harmless chest-thumping âthreat-likeâ posts made which are just irate citizens blowing off steam. And thatâs just during prime tax season. IF .GOV took every one semi-seriously theyâd be overwhelmed, they just donât have the capacity to analyze it all to separate wheat from chaff. So computers handle the rough work, and a human being steps in when it makes âthe cutâ to actually look at context, situation etc.
> 
> ...


I would never post anything on a computer site that I was not comfortable with and considered private. I know that the "government" in the form of people is not reading everything that is posted on the entire internet but the fact that there is key word monitoring going on means that we never know when we are being monitored - first spotted and segregated by the computer and then analized by humans. That is what governments do. Just because your name is Omar or Ivan or Zhi Ming does not mean you are up to anything but you can bet your name is all over government files as are names such as Tom, Dick and Mary.

I find the invasion of privacy by corporations just as disturbing if not more so. Just because I want information on something - a product for instance - or buy something does NOT (or should not) give free reign to whatever company or advertiser to inundate me with ads and offers and also pass my information around so that I get more and more computer ads and even junk mail from companies that have only the vaguest connection to the original company that I contacted. Since being on this site I get a lot of gun ads. Coincidence? I think not. I did not ask for them and don't need them since we have more than enough guns. So I delete.

I have no objection to this board earning a living by selling advertising space but I do not like having it shoved at me - here or anywhere else - right in the middle of a post. Keep it at the top and let people click on it if they want information. 

I realize that my information is being compiled and used by companies and probably sent on to government agencies along with the information of millions of others but I have had to accept this if I want to live in the modern world - use computers, ATMs, cashiers, etc. Does not mean I have to like it.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Forgot to add that just because a person is cautious and suspicious does not mean they are not being monitored. My Father worked for NASA and the US military but because he was a nationalized citizen of Canada (from a Communist country) he was intensely monitored and there are files on him with CSIS and the FBI. His other Canadian colleagues were not monitored in the same way. MY highschool teachers and our neighbours were questioned! Our friends were monitored - even those born in Canada and the US. You may think that there is no reason for you to be monitored but you never know who amongst your friends or co-workes might be considered a suspicious contact. - dragging you in. What is hysterically funny to me is that my father was completely anti-communist. Spent years in a Russian prison camp because he fought against it. But he is the one that was not trusted.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Forgot to add that just because a person is cautious and suspicious does not mean they are not being monitored. My Father worked for NASA and the US military but because he was a nationalized citizen of Canada (from a Communist country) he was intensely monitored and there are files on him with CSIS and the FBI. His other Canadian colleagues were not monitored in the same way. MY highschool teachers and our neighbours were questioned! Our friends were monitored - even those born in Canada and the US. You may think that there is no reason for you to be monitored but you never know who amongst your friends or co-workes might be considered a suspicious contact. - dragging you in. What is hysterically funny to me is that my father was completely anti-communist. Spent years in a Russian prison camp because he fought against it. But he is the one that was not trusted.


This kind of monitoring has always happened, I'm afraid. The thing about the Internet is that is makes it easier. I happen to know that I have an RCMP file and am considered a security risk as a result of social justice activism I participated in 3 decades ago. I have been denied entry and access to some government events as a result. It kind of makes me proud, but I do find it shameful that your dad was watched - just shows the kind of ignorance that drives the watching. Such a shame.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

majik said:


> This kind of monitoring has always happened, I'm afraid. The thing about the Internet is that is makes it easier. I happen to know that I have an RCMP file and am considered a security risk as a result of social justice activism I participated in 3 decades ago. I have been denied entry and access to some government events as a result. It kind of makes me proud, but I do find it shameful that your dad was watched - just shows the kind of ignorance that drives the watching. Such a shame.


I am sure I have an RCMP file for activism I participated in 30 years ago as well. I know that I got stomped by a riot horse during a protest. Now that Canada is sharing so much of our private information with the US border security I would not be surprised to be stopped crossing the border. A woman was not allowed to enter because she was deemed mentally ill. After her husband left her in the 1980s she attempted suicide. That makes her a risk?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> company or advertiser to inundate me with ads and offers and also pass my information around so that I get more and more computer ads and even junk mail from companies that have only the vaguest connection to the original company that I contacted. Since being on this site I get a lot of gun ads. Coincidence? I think not. I did not ask for them and don't need them since we have more than enough guns. So I delete.
> 
> I have no objection to this board earning a living by selling advertising space but I do not like having it shoved at me - here or anywhere else - right in the middle of a post. Keep it at the top and let people click on it if they want information.


This does not happen to me. No junk mail, no pop up ads on this site and very few, anywhere else. Maybe you need to check your browser settings or use a new one.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't have any adds either. Sometimes my browser does get really slow though.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think that some are here to spy and some are here to be prepared and they have a better idea of what's going on and they are preparing because of that. I know we heard info from a friend and thats what woke us up. I want to protect my family. When you hear big brother is watching you they are. The problem is they don't always watch the right people like the nutcase who killed and hurt everyone at the movie theater. That will now use that as a defense. what ever happen to an eye for an eye. I bet the woman who lost her child and also had a miscarriage is about now wanting an eye for an eye. My son will not go to law school now because the system is so flawed. What can I say to him. Nothing I can't even come up with some good words to encourage him after what happen this summer.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

_Now that Canada is sharing so much of our private information with the US border security I would not be surprised to be stopped crossing the border.

I've had this fear too, every time I cross the border. So far, I haven't been denied or tapped for extra screening, but I go south again in October. We'll see._


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Mike in Ohio said:


> One of the people has been playing with hacking planters (newer ones with electronic controls). That has gotten me thinking I want to look into farm equipment and their control systems. Large heavy equipment that moves coupled with and dependent on GPS and computer controls and now coming with wifi and bluetooth.... what could go wrong?
> 
> Mike


My dh is a total tech-nerd. He is designing hardware/software right now that is GPS/RTK capable for farm eqipment. He has TONS of experience with Raven and Trimble, often stumps their techs when he calls in with his detailed questions. He should be working as a high end engineer somewhere but has no paper credentials. No one gives job credit for being an "unpapered" genius/mad scientist. Builds and designs tools/equipment all the time...

He would be the guy to talk to if you are curious about autosteer type stuff and so much more.

Sorry to ramble, he's been filling my head with stuff I can barely understand for months now. He loves to talk shop and a break wouldn't kill me. :goodjob:


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Monitoring sites? Think about it for a minute... They can't balance a budget, they can't win a war, they can't keep track of their own taxes, they can't do much of anything right. What makes anyone think they can monitor the internet any better than they do everything else?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

They don`t have to monitor the entire internet. Just trawl around. Listen to chatter. What they could do with innocent chatter is what bothers me.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Out of curiousity - Do you think we have HT members that are from the alphabet soup government agencies? I'm not counting regular Military in this - but the Department of Homeland Security, Social Security, or state government - Department of Transportations, etc.
> 
> 
> Now do you think they are just working smucks that happen to work at those agencies, or do you think there are some here with infiltration/information collection reasons for being here?
> ...


I regularly receive orders from individuals who work for agencies from DHS to NASA to military intelligence. I think many people who work within the system are awake and probably just do the smart thing and keep their mouth shut around the workplace LOL


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

if you go to SHTF plan .com there is an artice in which tells you the key words they look for. simple words even re the weather sends red flags..yeppers i was shocked


----------

